# Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome



## Guest (Aug 10, 2000)

It's been a long time since I have visited this site, but I thought I should pass along whatever info I have, so here goes...Many of you who suffer from IBS may actually be suffering from something called "Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome". I originally posted my husband, Tim's, story here back in 98 when he had already been sick for 2.5 years.He is still "sick", although things are a lot more under control than they used to be. He has bouts of chronic nausea and vomiting. More often than not, his bowel movements will make him nauseous. Sometimes he gets sick, and other times he can just take a hot shower and the nausea will pass.He doesn't have the constipation or excessive D bms, so I don't believe he has IBS. This syndrome is prevalent among young children, but is found in adults as well. There's a forum for adults with CVS, located at http://www.InsideTheWeb.com/mbs.cgi/mb262460 -and there's an Association that lists the definition for CVS. I encourage anyone who has just these symtomps (can include abdominal pain, but not always) to check into it. You can get to the association's site from the adult forum.I have an email list serve, like a support group for those who suffer or take care of someone who does. I am here to see if anyone wants to join my list. The CVSA has a list, too, but it sucks (the owners are like nazis..and not open to any psychological disucussion)!To join my list, send me a message at Amey###cahf.org and I will add you. Best of health to everyone!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Cannabis use and Nausea / Vomiting / CVThere is a research study interested in 1)	patients with nausea/vomiting that use marijuana/cannabis or 2)	people that use cannabis/marijuana and develop nausea/vomiting.Dear Patient, reports from patients suggest that use of cannabis/marijuana reduces symptoms like nausea and vomiting, other studies suggest that nausea and vomiting may be caused by cannabis/marijuana use. In order to bring this to a scientific level more detailed information from patients is wanted. We are conducting a study that is assessing the use, the benefits and the side effects of cannabis/marijuana for the treatment of nausea/vomiting or the occurrence of nausea/vomiting as a side effect of cannabis/marijuana use. This research study has been approved by the University of Calgary, Canada, Conjoint Health Research Ethics Board. You are under no obligation to complete this questionnaire. Your responses to this questionnaire will be kept strictly anonymous. If you have any questions, please contact the administrator for this study: [email protected], support this research initiative by following the link and answering a 10 min (4 pages of questions) questionnaire.To start the study:	http://ibd-cannabis-survey.limequery.com/i...184&lang=en


----------



## paulaplunket (Aug 31, 2011)

AmeyD said:


> It's been a long time since I have visited this site, but I thought I should pass along whatever info I have, so here goes...Many of you who suffer from IBS may actually be suffering from something called "Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome". I originally posted my husband, Tim's, story here back in 98 when he had already been sick for 2.5 years.He is still "sick", although things are a lot more under control than they used to be. He has bouts of chronic nausea and vomiting. More often than not, his bowel movements will make him nauseous. Sometimes he gets sick, and other times he can just take a hot shower and the nausea will pass.He doesn't have the constipation or excessive D bms, so I don't believe he has IBS. This syndrome is prevalent among young children, but is found in adults as well. There's a forum for adults with CVS, located at http://www.InsideTheWeb.com/mbs.cgi/mb262460 -and there's an Association that lists the definition for CVS. I encourage anyone who has just these symtomps (can include abdominal pain, but not always) to check into it. You can get to the association's site from the adult forum.I have an email list serve, like a support group for those who suffer or take care of someone who does. I am here to see if anyone wants to join my list. The CVSA has a list, too, but it sucks (the owners are like nazis..and not open to any psychological disucussion)!To join my list, send me a message at Amey###cahf.org and I will add you. Best of health to everyone!!


----------

